# Spider's nest wreath



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I know quite a few people who would be very creeped out by that but I think it's awesome!


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

That looks great! I love that.


----------



## Miriya (Nov 6, 2009)

I love it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

That's awesome!!!! Great job!!


----------



## Night Gardener (Aug 3, 2018)

I absolutely love this idea!


----------

